# our van



## fatgaz (Jan 10, 2010)

we just bought our van on ebay for £3000 it's old(22yrs)this is how it is now and we will post pics of before and after lol hopefully.ps not sure how to do the photo thingy but here goes .


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Jan 10, 2010)

pics are small but the van looks tidy,
hope you get many hols from her.

dunk


----------



## Neckender (Jan 10, 2010)

She looks a corker, Gaz.

John.


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 10, 2010)

Look great, Very tidy, hope you have a great time with it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

*Welcome*

Looks like you got a great deal.
Welcome to the Wildside


----------



## marzy (Jan 10, 2010)

What a good old girl!


----------



## Slim (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks a nice van.. age don,t matter, its the condition and how it performs...according to my other half....


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 10, 2010)

Good price, well done.


----------



## frostybow (Jan 10, 2010)

thats a lot of van for very little money well done


----------

